# Red Eyed Green Tree Frog



## STM (May 12, 2011)

We have two of these adorable little creatures as pets. They are pretty small, only about 2½" from stem to stern. Contrary to popular belief, they are not poisonous. And they are quite laid back and docile, unless you're a cricket, at which point you are _doomed!_

I placed their 20 gallon aquarium inside my light tent and shot through the glass, placing the front of the lens in full contact with the glass. Nikon D700 and 55mm f/2.8 AIS Nikkor.


----------



## el_shorty (May 12, 2011)

great shot!
I love these frogs, I used to have three red eyed tree frogs as pet years ago, I also had a couple of translucent reed frogs, plus lizards, snakes, tarantulas and scorpions.


----------



## STM (May 12, 2011)

el_shorty said:


> great shot!
> I love these frogs, I used to have three red eyed tree frogs as pet years ago, I also had a couple of translucent reed frogs, plus lizards, snakes, tarantulas and scorpions.


 
I just recently acquired another Ball Python, a 14" female. I used to had two of them, a 2½ year old male and a 20 year old female. The male died unexpectedly for reasons unknown and 6 months later the female died as well, presumably of old age. It really bumbed me out. The new female is very docile and quite the climber! She hangs out in the foliage in her cage right under the light.


----------



## 889Media (May 12, 2011)

He is awesome! Great shot


----------



## Miladymimi (May 12, 2011)

These little guys are so cute,  great photo.  I'll have to remember to show this to my grandson.  He has a ball python as well and really likes frogs.


----------



## dry3210 (May 12, 2011)

nice.  Looks cool


----------



## el_shorty (May 12, 2011)

STM said:


> el_shorty said:
> 
> 
> > great shot!
> ...


 
congrats on acquiring the ball python, and sorry for the loss of your other two, all my snakes died two to three years ago, I had a 12 year old female ball python and a pair of Hog Island boa constrictors, the female was 7 years old and the male was 4.  They all died with in a year of bringing home a male Suriname boa constrictor which I failed to quarantine and he happened to be sick with IDB.


----------



## altitude604 (May 13, 2011)

very cool frog! the shot turned out great.


----------



## Vaske_Obsidiann (May 15, 2011)

This is really nice!!


----------



## Davor (May 19, 2011)

This is very well executed shot, the noise in the photo really adds a nice old film camera feel to it and the composition i feel is just perfect. Great work!


----------



## RSisco (May 22, 2011)

Great looking RETF. Congrats on the new BP. Ball Pythons are great snakes. I have a few too. (35 at last count)


----------

